# Sleeping with your malts, Yes/No?



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

As per title, I'm curious to know if your malts sleep with you on the bed or no? and what's your opinion about sleeping with dogs?

Autumn used to sleep with me when she was a puppy but since she's getting more 'sticky' with me, I've no choice to train her to sleep at her pen in some occasion i.e when my family came to visit, she need to sleep in her pen as my mom has some allergic so she cant sleep with me during the visit time.

What I'm curious is that, did you guys allowed your malt to sleep with you on the bed? and whats your opinion bout letting dogs sleep with us?

Not sure if this topic has been created before but if it has I'm sorry for creating another topic


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All five sleep w/ us.We've always had flufs sleep w/ us,though five is a record for us,most of the time we only had a couple fluffs. We find we're the ones who have a hard time sleeping w/o the fluffs..
I think sometimes if it's healthy,as we gt older and somethig would happen,like a nursing home,how would our sleep patterns and wellbeing be effected... I'm sure deep depression would set in for sure...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Not me. I have never allowed my dogs to sleep with me. But they are with me all day  Penny still is mainly in her crate by my bed though for now, but she will soon be just downstairs in her xpen/crate. I am a light sleeper and any movement disturbs me, also I suffer with allergies quite a bit and prefer my bed to stay as clean as possible.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> All five sleep w/ us.We've always had flufs sleep w/ us,though five is a record for us,most of the time we only had a couple fluffs. We find we're the ones who have a hard time sleeping w/o the fluffs..
> I think sometimes if it's healthy,as we gt older and somethig would happen,like a nursing home,how would our sleep patterns and wellbeing be effected... I'm sure deep depression would set in for sure...



I think I know what you mean. Me too will have a trouble in sleeping if one day Autumn doesn't sleep with me on the bed. It's like there's something missing in my life lol but I realize some people have different thinking and they thought sleeping with dogs is not good for our health


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Chloe has slept with DH and I from night one. Not only is she attached to me, but I'm attached to her as well!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo sleeps in my bed now but up until he was 6 months old he slept in his crate in my room and again for a few months from when he was around 12 months but since last Summer he has slept in my bed. But whenever I go away overnight he is fine sleeping in his crate in my sister's room.
If I got another malt she'd sleep in a crate - one is my limit on the bed!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Not me. I have never allowed my dogs to sleep with me. But they are with me all day  Penny still is mainly in her crate by my bed though for now, but she will soon be just downstairs in her xpen/crate. I am a light sleeper and any movement disturbs me, also I suffer with allergies quite a bit and prefer my bed to stay as clean as possible.


Autumn did find sleeping in her pen now after training her for awhile. But still if I left her to roam around (her pen was in my room), middle of the night she will jump onto my bed sneakily and sleep with me :innocent:




mommatee said:


> Chloe has slept with DH and I from night one. Not only is she attached to me, but I'm attached to her as well!!!



Yeah, Autumn has been sleeping with me ever since I got her. But nowadays I don't really let her sleep with me cause her shedding problem made my bed full with her hair everywhere. I guess I need to deal with the shedding problem before she can sleep with me again 



Orla said:


> Milo sleeps in my bed now but up until he was 6 months old he slept in his crate in my room and again for a few months from when he was around 12 months but since last Summer he has slept in my bed. But whenever I go away overnight he is fine sleeping in his crate in my sister's room.
> If I got another malt she'd sleep in a crate - one is my limit on the bed!


Only Autumn slept with me on the bed though cause having 2 malts on my bed will made autumn jealous and sometimes can hear her 'growling' towards the other malt. So yeah only Autumn is sleeping with me. If I let Jasmine sleep with me but not her, she'll guarantee me that I wont be getting a nice sleep for the day :blink:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Mike sleeps in bed with my bf and I. I wouldn't have it any other way !


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Both of my girls sleep with us. There have never been any issues. They both sleep in the middle of our bed curled up like little squirrels with Lily right next to my face.:HistericalSmiley: They do not make a peep until we get up. I wouldn't have it any other way.:wub:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

LinzFair said:


> Mike sleeps in bed with my bf and I. I wouldn't have it any other way !


Me too! But due to the shedding issue I need to limit her sleeping time with me if I don't want my bed sheet has fur all around :angry:




aprilb said:


> Both of my girls sleep with us. There have never been any issues. They both sleep in the middle of our bed curled up like little squirrels with Lily right next to my face.:HistericalSmiley: They do not make a peep until we get up. I wouldn't have it any other way.:wub:


Did both of them have been together since puppy? I only had autumn up till last year when she was about 2yo++ then I adopted Jasmine into the family. They did great but somehow Autumn shows her 'superior' side towards Jasmine. Not to say she jealous but she doesn't like any other other sleeps next to her and she will growl and sometimes even show her teeth to warn the other dogs. If A&J both sleep with me Autumn will have her space all over my bed while Jasmine can only sleep at the bottom. So yeah.. only autumn is allowed on my bed now.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

When we got our little girl in the age of 12 weeks she first slept in her basket beside my bed.

Around six weeks later my husband started taking her into our bed in the morning. Probably you can guess the end of story ... !

Now she's sleeping in the middle of us, mostly close to me and I never would have it in another way! :hugging:

Last christmas we bought her stairs so that she can climb into our bed alone now! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We deal w/ the fur,it's not bad though,but we lint roll and brush out the fur so it doesn't accumulate. We change our bed sheets every week anyway so it doesn't accumulate. We didn't change them for two weeks in the winter a couple years ago since I was so sick I barely got out of bed for almost two weeks and the fur really accumulated so I don't have to imagine. We also use flannel sheets all year round,I swear flannel is like velcro,it grabs and holds on to hair....

I just love waking up to those sweet faces in the morning and if I wake in the middle of the night,I steal a little kiss from one or grab one up for a snuggle to go back to sleep. Usually if I get up,they take my spot...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Alexa said:


> When we got our little girl in the age of 12 weeks she first slept in her basket beside my bed.
> 
> Around six weeks later my husband started taking her into our bed in the morning. Probably you can guess the end of story ... !
> 
> ...


We have stairs, too!:chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

All three pups sleep with us and I love it. Occasionally a cat will sneak up on the bed, too. The max we've had is three dogs, two cats, and the two of us. Time for a bigger bed!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

When we got Phoebe Trixibell, my husband was totally against her being in the bed. Said it wouldn't be fair to the other two (non maltese) dogs and he just wasn't going to have it. She had always slept in the bed with her previous owners however so hubby said she could sleep with our 13 year old son. The day we picked Phoebe up, he fell so much in love with her, he changed his mind about the sleeping arrangements and she's been sleeping in our bed ever since!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I tried to have Micky sleep with me, but he is too jealous of my cat and will kick her off the bed by growling at her. I hate to wake up to the sound of a growling dog, it's scary! So he is not allowed to sleep on the bed, but he has his own bed right next to mine.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well dolce slept in his bed for two days , lol and after that he has always slept w me, my three yr old and when my bf stays over w him too .. i get that shocked expression from some ppl , u sleep w dolce in the bed ! umm yeah why not.. anyway he sleeps in between damian n i , by our legs and i have found him in between us by our faces or on my pillow , i pick him up and put him lower just because of my allerfies , but other than that he is a great sleeping companion , n i dont find hair on the bed either cause he hardly sheds ( except maybe when i brush him) im about to get my son sleeping in his bed ( hes three its about time !!) but not dolce he stays ... i need to get him the stairs though ,,


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I sleep with my little boy, Kodie almost every night... hes 8yrs old now.. and i would say that on nights i do not sleep with him..hes on the floor next to my bed but almost 90% of the time he wakes me up cause hes nervous with a thunderstorm or hes just crying (or sometimes hes uncomfortable with pain). Sooo.. i almost always end up letting him sleep with me the remainder of the night. Kodie has a few health problems and i find peace of mind letting him sleep next to me at night so if something does happen he will wake me up. Kelsie on the other hand doesnt sleep with me as often... shes on the floor in her bed next to me. 

I think that everyone has their own opinions when it comes to letting ur pup sleep with him at night...


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Diamond slept with us all winter but since the beginning of summer she has insisted on sleeping by herself (either in her little bed beside our bed or she will sometimes leave and sleep on the couch). I'm not sure why she changed her sleeping pattern. Our guess is that it's too warm for her to sleep on the bed with us in the summer (even though we have a/c) but in the winter it's colder and she likes to snuggle. 
I don't think there's anything wrong with letting a maltese (or three or four) sleep on your bed. If it happens to be a little bit worse for physical health, it's off-set by being better for your mental health!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Alexa said:


> Last christmas we bought her stairs so that she can climb into our bed alone now!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


What kind of stairs you bought for for Ullana? maybe I should buy 1 for them when I moved to the new house Hmm...





michellerobison said:


> I just love waking up to those sweet faces in the morning and if I wake in the middle of the night,I steal a little kiss from one or grab one up for a snuggle to go back to sleep. Usually if I get up,they take my spot...


Me too! I always stole a kiss or two when I woke up in the middle of the night xD 



Madison's Mom said:


> All three pups sleep with us and I love it. Occasionally a cat will sneak up on the bed, too. The max we've had is three dogs, two cats, and the two of us. Time for a bigger bed!


It's time to get a bigger bed for all of them! :aktion033:



beckinwolf said:


> I tried to have Micky sleep with me, but he is too jealous of my cat and will kick her off the bed by growling at her. I hate to wake up to the sound of a growling dog, it's scary! So he is not allowed to sleep on the bed, but he has his own bed right next to mine.


This is what happened with A&J. Thou most of the time the growling will come only when Jasmine came to near to autumn when she's sleeping. Other than that both of them has no problem sleep on my bed


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

uniquelovdolce said:


> anyway he sleeps in between damian n i , by our legs and i have found him in between us by our faces or on my pillow , i pick him up and put him lower just because of my allerfies , but other than that he is a great sleeping companion , n i dont find hair on the bed either cause he hardly sheds ( except maybe when i brush him)


Autumn sleeping pattern is sometimes annoys me. She likes to sleep on my pillow and almost every time like to kick my head away so that she could accommodate all the space -.-"" 




kodie said:


> I think that everyone has their own opinions when it comes to letting ur pup sleep with him at night...


I guess you are right. But since I've been sleeping with Autumn since day 1, I've get used to have her on my bed and sometimes I can't even sleep well if she's not with me on my bed :huh: while Jasmine only recently like to sleep with me on the bed after she's getting spoiled by me :HistericalSmiley:But most of the time she slept on her bed and only sleep with me if I called her.




DiamondsDad said:


> Diamond slept with us all winter but since the beginning of summer she has insisted on sleeping by herself (either in her little bed beside our bed or she will sometimes leave and sleep on the couch). I'm not sure why she changed her sleeping pattern. Our guess is that it's too warm for her to sleep on the bed with us in the summer (even though we have a/c) but in the winter it's colder and she likes to snuggle.
> I don't think there's anything wrong with letting a maltese (or three or four) sleep on your bed. If it happens to be a little bit worse for physical health, it's off-set by being better for your mental health!


I think we face same issue. Autumn will only sleep with me if I opened air cond on my room and if I only open fan at night she chose to sleep on the floor. I think Diamond prefer to snuggle more on the bed when its winter time compare to the hot summer?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The three malts sleep with me. If I'm not home, they won't go up to bed till I get home. Tink starts out sleeping with us, but as soon as I move an inch, he's down in his own bed on the floor. I used to worry about Ava and bought a body length pillow and put it on the floor on the other side of the bed. But she snuggles with me now, so I don't worry any more. I naturally feel around for them before turning over.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

aprilb said:


> We have stairs, too!:chili:


Really? Do your girls love them too?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

muchan said:


> What kind of stairs you bought for for Ullana? maybe I should buy 1 for them when I moved to the new house Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ullana's stairs from Santa:
















She doesn't use any other stairs here in the house but those are very small and easy in use! 
You'll move in a new house? When and where? Sorry, I'm a bit curious...!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The malts sleep in their own puppy beds and not with me on bed.

When we are in hotels or away from home though, they sleep on bed with me, and when they do, Crystal is so good at covering your face with her whole body..gotta wake up realising that you are running out of breath noticing the girl blocking your nose and face lol


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie sleeps with me, always has. All my dogs I've ever had did. She was given a set of steps for the bedroom. It has 4 steps. I have the 3 step set for the couch. I can't sleep without her even if she does kck. Nothing like seeing her face in the morning and we exchange kisses


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The dogs get in bed with me for a little cuddle time. When DH comes to bed the kids go to their own kennels next to the bed. Even so, MiMi quite often gets off the bed and sleeps on my clothes on the floor next to the bed. I also like the fact that I have luxurious alone time in the morning to drink coffee, before the dogs and birds get up and start making demands.

I don't see anything wrong with dogs sharing your bed, we just all prefer our own space.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Ryder's been sleeping in my bed since day one. He hates the cage and won't even stay in it at home when I have to clean or something. He's spoiled and gets to sleep wherever he wants: he chooses to sleep under the blankets with his head on the pillow next to mine.

:HistericalSmiley:

I've gotten so used to him sleeping with me that when I'm away and he isn't with me I have a hard time sleeping!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All 3 sleep with me on my king size bed. I seriously don't understand how 3 little white fluffs can take up an entire king size bed, but that seem to manage to do so. But in the winter they snuggle and make great bed warmers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> All 3 sleep with me on my king size bed.* I seriously don't understand how 3 little white fluffs can take up an entire king size bed, but that seem to manage to do so.* But in the winter they snuggle and make great bed warmers.


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Lynn, that's hilarious!

When I brought Bonnie home, she was only 3 pounds and I was afraid of rolling over on her in bed, so I bought a little puppy bed and put it next to mine. She cried so that I had to sleep with my arm hanging over the side of the bed so she could know that I was there. At this time, I didn't have a/c in my bedroom. 

Several days later, we hit a real heatwave and one night I decided to sleep on the couch, where the a/c was. Bonnie slept on the couch with me and after that, she was in bed! (I also bought a a/c unit for my bedroom lol) On the rare occasions when she's had to stay over at the vet, I find that I really miss having her in bed with me, even though she's now gotten into the habit of jumping down early in the morning to let me know that she's ready for breakfast!:smilie_tischkante:

It's true, that it's a personal choice, but for me, I love her in bed. When I was a kid, our Toy Poodle also slept with me.


----------



## LoveMyFurbabies! (May 28, 2011)

I think Kasey has slept with us since the day we brought him home. He tends to stay down near our feet. Angel, on the other hand, sleeps in a crate right beside the bed. I tried having her sleep with us a few times. She was fine with it, but I woke up one night to find my husband (a really sound sleeper) rolled over on all but her little head. That really scared me. Kasey weighs a whopping 12 pounds, so his presence is readily known, but Angel is a tiny 5 pounds. For now at least, she's safer in the crate!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If they don't have any behavior issues, I see nothing wrong with them being in the bed. 

Soda sleeps in bed with me when we travel or, occasionally, when its just me home by myself. Mostly he sleeps next to the bed or on the master bath floor. Roo slept in a crate until he was about 2 years old. Then hubby insisted he be in bed. Sometimes Roo sleeps in bed, sometimes he sleeps under the bed. I'd prefer the dogs stay out of bed if I had my way.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nope......my malt sleeps in her own bed and so do the kids. I never thought about putting my malt in my bed because she has been sleeping in her cozy own bed since day 1 but I do not see anything wrong with people sleeping with their fluffs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Alexa said:


> Really? Do your girls love them too?


Oh, yes they love their steps and the bed is so high, I don't want them jumping off.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Alexa said:


> You'll move in a new house? When and where? Sorry, I'm a bit curious...!


Most probably will move into new house next year after our CNY celebration when I'm back to KL again and settle down with my new job and life  and of course it'll be still in the same country but different house only lol I need more space for both me and the girls to roam around freely. Currently I'm renting a room for both of us so yeah once I graduate I need to find new house to move in and new job to earn money xD

btw the stairs looks like princess stairs :wub: but I dont think I'll get something nice like that here. Might go hunting when I found a new house B)




Lacie's Mom said:


> All 3 sleep with me on my king size bed. I seriously don't understand how 3 little white fluffs can take up an entire king size bed, but that seem to manage to do so. But in the winter they snuggle and make great bed warmers.


Well I guess I can imagine how they took up the entire space LOL



Anyway, glad to know that I'm not alone in this case. Some people (both pet's owner and non pet owner) tend to give me a 'weird' look when they know that my girls sleep with me on the bed. I guess the differences between me and them is that I treat my girls as my own daughter and part of my family, not merely a 'pet' or a dog


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I worried since Rylee is only 3.5 - 4 pounds but he sleeps on to of the binkies,not under them,plus he starts out ,like all of them do,close up by us and then migrates down to the foot where there's more room... so I don't think we'll roll on him. If we move,he wakes right up and moves,he's a light sleeper. Amber likes to go under the binkies.
Bitsy sleeps right next to me cuddled next to my stomach,while I lay on my side so worst that will happen to her is I might lay on some fur...which she'll try to move a bit then.
Funny ,Bitsy,for a rescue that wasn't a cuddler,wasn't used to affection and would growl if you touched her,she's the snuggliest and kissiest of all of them...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I have always let any dog I had sleep with me...so yes, Chloe & Summer sleep with me as do my two cats. I do have steps for them which they use to get on the bed, but I just can not teach them to go down them. Summer flies off the bed that she makes me so nervous. She thinks she's an acrobat!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky slept in his crate till he was six months, then he slept on the sectional. After I while of my dh getting up in the middle of the night to take him out, we decided to put him in bed with us. It worked for a while, but Rocky really prefers his sectional.:HistericalSmiley: When we have guests though, he wants to sleep with us. Forgot to mention, he doesn't wake dh up during the night anymore, so that's a plus.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lola slept with me until the night that she growled at me for moving her over so that I could at least have a tiny portion of the bed. That was her last night. There can only be one diva in my bed, and it's me! So, all of mine sleep all cozy downstairs and they are all fine with it. Now, when I travel I do let Truffles sleep with me and it is fine. But I can't allow just one to come up at home and leave the rest downstairs, wouldn't be fair. We are good with our situation.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Pearl is the first doggie we've had who does NOT sleep in our bed. Well, for now, who knows down the road? She's still not so very "potty-worthy" and the fact that she seems to ADORE her little tiny crate with a cozy fluffy bed inside it helps me know she's good with the setup. She can't sleep next to me on the floor cuz one of my kitties, Mews, has to be able to see me and jump on me all night long - the only time she like petting and it helps me sleep, actually. So...back to Pearl - she sleeps in her crate next to dh. We have a wonderful wake up routine in which I have all my time for myself in the bathroom, then come out and say, "goooood morning, Pearlie Girlie:wub:..." and she wakes up to her MASSEUSE (me). 

We tried her in a larger crate and she was much more restless, seemed to stare at me all night long and missed her cozy teeny crate so we went back to it. It's great for travel in hotels, too.

She falls asleep on our bed while we read or watch tv and when she's really OUT we transfer her happily. And oh, yes, she's got a set of great stairs but JUMPS on/off and disregards the stairs completely! (She could make me ca-razee if I focus on her jumping all day long!!)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

All 3 of mine sleep with me and for the most part I truly love it. Love the feel of them snuggled up tight next to me. :wub: There are times that I don't love so much though. Like when I need to move and I can't. Why I feel like I need to be a contortionist to try and roll over, move a leg, etc without disturbing them is beyond me. They always reposition themselves and go right back to sleep when I do move them. lol And there are times I do feel like a little kid again when my parents got carried away with 'tucking me in'. With all 3 of them around me, there are times the sheets are so tight I can't move. :HistericalSmiley:

I do wonder if I would sleep better if they weren't in bed. I'm always conscience of when I do need to move or roll over so I don't roll on them. Zoe I don't worry about at all because she's almost 9 lbs. Jett I don't worry about quite as much since he's 5 1/2 lbs. But Callie being only 4 lbs does make me worry. But I'm thinking I probably would have an even harder time sleeping without them.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Crystal I can picture that, too funny. Maybe they would let you sleep in their dog bed? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> All 3 of mine sleep with me and for the most part I truly love it. Love the feel of them snuggled up tight next to me. :wub: There are times that I don't love so much though. Like when I need to move and I can't. Why I feel like I need to be a contortionist to try and roll over, move a leg, etc without disturbing them is beyond me. They always reposition themselves and go right back to sleep when I do move them. lol And there are times I do feel like a little kid again when my parents got carried away with 'tucking me in'. With all 3 of them around me, there are times the sheets are so tight I can't move. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I do wonder if I would sleep better if they weren't in bed. I'm always conscience of when I do need to move or roll over so I don't roll on them. Zoe I don't worry about at all because she's almost 9 lbs. Jett I don't worry about quite as much since he's 5 1/2 lbs. But Callie being only 4 lbs does make me worry. But I'm thinking I probably would have an even harder time sleeping without them.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> All 3 of mine sleep with me and for the most part I truly love it. Love the feel of them snuggled up tight next to me. :wub: There are times that I don't love so much though. Like when I need to move and I can't. Why I feel like I need to be a contortionist to try and roll over, move a leg, etc without disturbing them is beyond me. They always reposition themselves and go right back to sleep when I do move them. lol And there are times I do feel like a little kid again when my parents got carried away with 'tucking me in'. With all 3 of them around me, there are times the sheets are so tight I can't move. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I do wonder if I would sleep better if they weren't in bed. I'm always conscience of when I do need to move or roll over so I don't roll on them. Zoe I don't worry about at all because she's almost 9 lbs. Jett I don't worry about quite as much since he's 5 1/2 lbs. But Callie being only 4 lbs does make me worry. But I'm thinking I probably would have an even harder time sleeping without them.


I do the same contortionist moves too Crystal, but it's just Rudy in my bed! He likes to sleep either on top of the cover in the nook of my knee in between my legs or right next to my head sharing my pillow. Either way, if I move it wakes him up! I wouldn't care so much about waking him up if I knew he would go right back to sleep, but it seems like my Rudy always sleep with one eye open and if I make any movement that he thinks is a signal that I am awake...he POPS up and runs down his stairs by my bed thinking it's time to get up and play. He does this even in the middle of the night! While I do think it is adorable, and wouldn't have it any other way, I really hope he grow out of that as he gets older!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani sleeps in his beds - yes, he how now begun to roam throughout the night from one of his beds to another, but usually wakes up in the bed that is in the second bedroom. When I go to my mom's house he sleeps with me and I know we would both prefer to sleep separately because I am always moving him out of my way. I don't mind cuddlign with him for a bit but then it's time for a good night's rest. The only advantage (for him) is that he gets to pet my head, get really close to me and roll over on his back while scratching my back or lick my face to let me know he needs to go to the bathroom or that its time for his breakfast. He also got a chance to sleep in my mom's bed on one of these hot days when I was over - me, my mom and Aolani slept on my parent's bed and my brother and dad slept in my brother's room (these were the only two rooms with AC). My mom took pics (which I will not share LOL) of him sleeping on my pillow with his head by my nose - I was surprised I didn't feel him and move him away. My mom enjoyed cuddling with him though but she didn't like being woken up early because he needed to potty or eat LOL.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

My two sleep in their huts and love it. They will even crate themselves around 7:45-8:00 each night...LOL!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie sleeps with us and I wouldn't have it any other way! The other night he got on DH's pillow and sat on his head!! DH thought it was funny!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Paris & the Coco Puff bunk in together in an Xpen in the kitchen.
I have a Martha Stewart Bed for them 
(minus the pillow because of the broken zipper, but they've since been fixed. Now they're safer and its a nice bed)
with folded fleece blankets in it.
And a West Paw mat.
Coco usually likes the Martha bed and Paris, the West Paw mat.
But sometimes I catch them both in the Martha Bed together. :wub:

Tuck is in the adjacent dining room in his puppy pen.

It took some training to get them all used to this,
but they are now as happy as clams in their rooms.
The only issue was they would wake up before me,
and Paris would bark at first as a pup.
But she knows to let me sleep in now!
Tuck complained for the first little while,
but puppies aren't easy and well worth the effort.

I toss and turn so much at night that I would worry.
And Paris has behavioural issues so this works splendid.
When I had a little Maltese girl staying with me temporarily,
I had her in a puppy pen next to my bed.
This was before adopting Paris & Coco.

I actually sleep all by myself in my own bedroom, even though I'm married. 
DH has his own room too.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Both London & Preston started sleeping in bed with my husband and me about a month ago. My husband sleeps better, and I sleep worse...probably because the dogs crowd me!

They are ages 3 1/2 and almost 2 1/2, and up until last month they spent every night in their crates.  Preston has always been quiet until I let him out in the morning, but London would bark if she woke up and had to go potty, whether it was 5am or 1am. We got pretty tired of that. 

The dogs are much happier now, I can tell, so it works for us to just let them sleep with us. I definitely would not allow either of them on the bed at night if they were not reliably potty trained. At first I worried London would jump off the bed and bark at the door if she wanted out, but she actually sleeps better and longer up on the bed with us. They both stay pretty still, sometimes London literally lays ON my head, though. I tend to scoot Preston over in the middle of the night because he smothers me sometimes and I can't even move my arm. lol


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna sleeps in the bed with my bf and I - she generally sleeps on my side curled against my side or tummy. The cat also joins us - if he feels like it (and is behaving). 

I'm not sure what we would decide to do with another dog -when we get him/her.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> Both London & Preston started sleeping in bed with my husband and me about a month ago. My husband sleeps better, and I sleep worse...probably because the dogs crowd me!
> 
> They are ages 3 1/2 and almost 2 1/2, and up until last month they spent every night in their crates.  Preston has always been quiet until I let him out in the morning, but London would bark if she woke up and had to go potty, whether it was 5am or 1am. We got pretty tired of that.
> 
> The dogs are much happier now, I can tell, so it works for us to just let them sleep with us. I definitely would not allow either of them on the bed at night if they were not reliably potty trained. At first I worried London would jump off the bed and bark at the door if she wanted out, but she actually sleeps better and longer up on the bed with us. They both stay pretty still, sometimes London literally lays ON my head, though. I tend to scoot Preston over in the middle of the night because he smothers me sometimes and I can't even move my arm. lol



I was this 'ritual' when they want to sleep with me on the bed, mostly applied to autumn since she was sleeping with me ever since puppy time. She 'wet' my bed once when she was puppies so I developed a ritual asking her going potty if she want to sleep with me and it works thou. Sometimes she will go potty right before our sleeping time and in the morning when I woke up and let her down only she go to potty. 

As for Jasmine, she start sleeping with me when I bring both of them for holiday in a beach and that day is her 1st night sleeping with me. After holiday she start sleeping with me ever since. I guess she really like the idea of snuggling together on the bed :HistericalSmiley:


----------

